# Buying from Amazon and Updates from Google



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm purchasing my Nexus 7 32gb wifi on Amazon due to a coupon they sent me which makes the price just right + 2 day prime shipping. This should in no way effect future OTAs from Google, amirite? Just wanting to make sure, I haven't bought an "unlocked" device before, let alone a tablet.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No. It won't affect updates at all. The only time a nexus device will lag on an update is for VZW galaxy nexus because Verizon sucks


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> No. It won't affect updates at all. The only time a nexus device will lag on an update is for VZW galaxy nexus because Verizon sucks


Thanks much, and regarding the toro...truer words never spoken.


----------



## mongodroid (Feb 24, 2012)

i have to agree with you guys partly about verizon, service tits and their update timeframes suck dongs,,lol


----------

